# Random SCABIES Hikes



## cacoseraph (Apr 12, 2010)

instead of having a ton of random piddly little threads i will post most of my little stuff here



so:

In Which I Stupid Onto A Tarantula
[YOUTUBE]lGI9ZHp062o[/YOUTUBE]

I have this strange curse... i stupid onto bugs. When i am actually looking for them i am not a particularily good bug hunter. But... i might slip and put my thumb into an empty part of a trapdoor's burrow... or in this case, pull apart a piece of dirt that really had no business having a tarantula in it!

My buddy and i were climbing around in the foothills and valleys around my house when he stopped to collect some weeds, i mean plants. I idly pulled apart an eroded road cut and pretty quickly found this ~2" diagonal leg span tarantula. Finding tarantulas in burrows on roadcuts is NOTHING new... but this was a nasty eroded falling apart mess that the spider had taken temporary refuge in... not a nice little burrow in a normal established road cut.

It is some kind of Aphonopelma species. We have sent very similar spiders from a couple miles away off to science to be analyzed, so maybe one day we might actually find out *what* Aphonopelma species it is!

[uploaded from a 10MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 12, 2010)

*California (tarantula) Dreaming hifi*

California (tarantula) Dreaming hifi
[YOUTUBE]HTvwCnPCKhM[/YOUTUBE]

California has many species of tarantulas. Many, possibly most, are not even described by science yet. I am not sure what this species is, beyond pretty.

In this video my buddy Steven and I use a tarantula recovery technique commonly known as flooding. The advantage to this method over digging is that it is much less invasive than digging, basically leaving the burrow almost immediately available for another animal to live in. Flooding does not always work. If the soil is too porous or the shape of the burrow is wrong you can pour gallons of water down the hole and never have the spider compelled to leave. Another problem with flooding in dry, hot areas is that you have to carry in quite a bit of water... which is heavy and limits the range you can hike to find bugs. This area happens to be several hundred feet (~100-150 meters) from a little stream which allowed us a basically unlimitted water supply.

[uploaded from a ~120MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 12, 2010)

*Catch A Tiger (centipede) By The Tail hifi*

Catch A Tiger (centipede) By The Tail hifi
[YOUTUBE]LWYBt4IYU9w[/YOUTUBE]

Scolopendra polymorpha, North American tiger centipede, is probably the most commonly found giant centipede in California. They can give a bit of a bite and large specimens can inject a sizable amount of venom if you let them but they should not be considered dangerous to humans. They are known as tiger centipedes due to the dark horizontal barring you can see on this dude, but not all localities andor specimens from normally barred localities possess the stripes. They will take down other bugs and scavenge meat.

[uploaded from a 29MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 12, 2010)

*Dasymutilla sackenii white velvet ant hifi*

Dasymutilla sackenii white velvet ant hifi

[YOUTUBE]-ZBtqRaQ4zI[/YOUTUBE]

Dasymutilla sackenii, Sackeni's velvet ant




Dasymutilla is a genus of velvet ants that belongs to the family (Mutillidae). Contrary to what the common name, velvet ant, implies these are not ants, but rather are solitary living wasps. This is a female and as you can see, is wingless. Males possess wings, can fly, and sometimes look quite different from the female of their species.

Velvet ants in general are reputed to have fairly powerful stings. One species, D. occidentalis, is known as the cow-killer due to its powerful sting. It most likely does not really kill cows, though. They also have powerful, fanglike biting parts to their mouth. Generally speaking, they should be treated with respect and not, um, played with as i am doing here.

There are at least two of these whitish species in range of me, D. gloriosa and D. sackenii. Gloriosa seems larger and to have noticeable white hair on its legs, which this specimen seems to lack... therefore i am guessing it is D. sackenii. A third species, D. thetis, might be a possiblity, but it too seems to possess notieable white hair on its legs and so i discounted it.

The picture of the pinned insect is of the related species, D. gloriosa and was taken by Gunther Tschuch. The picture is licensed under Creative Commons Attribution ShareAlike 2.5.

Dasymutilla are capable of producing a squeaking sound when frightened or otherwise bothered. Dasymutilla reproduce by the female laying eggs in the burrows of other ground living wasps. Dasymutilla larva will eat the food and eventually the larva of the other wasps.

[This video has been uploaded from a 25MB MOV file]


----------



## Vixvy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kudos Andrew! nice job! but my it made me tipsy seems that the camera doesn't know where to go because of those fast moving critters!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 12, 2010)

that's pretty much all me, unfortunately. i shake =P

i shake lots when i get excited =P


----------



## Vixvy (Apr 13, 2010)

The next time I need some protein shake I will give you a buzz hahahaha!


----------



## Teal (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ooh, can I go next time? Please, please? *


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Ooh, can I go next time? Please, please? *


You should! Okay... so I haven't even been on one of these hikes yet, but that would give me even more reason to go.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Ooh, can I go next time? Please, please? *


totally. i thought you lived in Redding area... which is about 500 miles from me, though =P



Mad Hatter said:


> You should! Okay... so I haven't even been on one of these hikes yet, but that would give me even more reason to go.


yeah! and drag what along!



we can do a fire roads walk or something... it doesn't have to be a full blown valley crawl or anything silly like that!







oh dang. teal, you are a real deal (teal) dog person, yeah?  have any good sniffers? i totally want to see if a smart well trained dog can get the hang of scent hunting for certain bugs


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

*Go For That Gopher Snake lofi*

Go For That Gopher Snake lofi

[YOUTUBE]U_tT3gsYCA4[/YOUTUBE]

March 23, 2009 — Once again, i am not a snake person so i could very easily be wrong about any information provided here... but i believe this is a gopher snake. In California the only snakes you have to worry about are rattlesnakes... and they are generally quite self evident animals, heh. From my little bit of reseach this appears to be a San Diego gopher snake, Pituophis catenifer annectens.

Gopher snakes are non-venomous and in my experience not all that inclined to bite when handled gently. Some are more nervous and contantly try to escape when handled... but this fellow seemed to be somewhat ok with me handling it. Gopher snakes have a very cool trick which i have read about but never seen... they can shake their tail to mimic a rattlesnake... if they do it in dry leaf litter it even *sounds* kind of like a rattle snake! The can also hiss and puff up their body, but this is more defensive behaviour i have never seen in real life. Apparently for this subspecies, hatchlings are round 15"/38cm and adults can reach 4-5' (1.3-1.6m). I suspect this snake was a male, as i read that males are commonly found in spring when they are out actively searching for females to mate with.

This snake had some physical issues... its tail ended fairly abruptly and it had what appeared to be matching wounds on both sides of its "neck" area. There are some ~detail shots at the end of the video so if you are ze sensitive type you might want to turn it off at XXXXXX

This snake was found in the foothills of Ranchco Cucamonga, California, USA

[uploaded from a 10MB WMV]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

*Don't Tread On Me - - Rattlesnake Encounter hifi*

Don't Tread On Me - - Rattlesnake Encounter hifi

[YOUTUBE]uPQWHEK0Sb4[/YOUTUBE]

When you are looking for bugs you are almost forced to go off trail. I try to be as careful as possible, leaving as little a trace as possible. Going off trail is not with out its risks... southern Califorina is full of spiky plants, sharp rocks, and... rattle snakes. I almost stepped on a rattlesnake when i was by my dad's house in Rancho Cucamonga, California, USA. When i realized the snake wasn't going to go anywhere i decided to record it 

I am not a reptile person. In general i know how to recognize a rattlesnake by the large, arrow-shaped head and relatively narrow neck. I noticed this trait in the snake, which put me on guard. I doubted myself a little bit when the snake remained almost perfectly motionless even when i was tickling it with a thin stick. Good thing i decided to make SURE it wasn't a rattle snake before i grabbed it!

As i said, i don't know much about rattle snakes... but i described the snake as well as i could to a local herp enthusiast and he said the snake sounded like a Southern Pacific Rattlesnake ( Crotalus oreganus helleri or Crotalus viridis helleri... i am not sure which is the correct trinomial). Apparently, that is one of the WORST snakes to get bit by in California, as in addtion to the normal hemotoxic affects all rattlesnakes possess this species also has neurotoxic affects... :/

WARNING: I have moderately quick reflexes and have a little bit of experience in manipulating rattle snakes (not handling... i keep at least 4 feet of stick between me and them at all times!)... so where as i stand a reasonable chance of not being hurt (or hurting the snake!) the average person off the street should NOT force interaction with potentially dangerous animals! Do not try this at home or field unless you are qualified to!

[uploaded from a 27MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

*Bonus Trapdoor Spider hifi*

i found another one of these by stupiding onto it.  i slipped and kind of grabbed for a root in an erosion cliff... put my thumb into the burrow 

Bonus Trapdoor Spider hifi

[YOUTUBE]1h31UlSPC20[/YOUTUBE]

March 22, 2009 — I was bughunting in an area by my dad's house (in Rancho Cucamonga, Califorina, USA) that i have hunted and hiked in for years. Up until a couple weeks ago i have never found any scorpions or ~trapdoor spider (mygalomorphs), though i have found evidence of some kind of trapdoor spider and saw a mature male tarantula about 10 miles away. In this video i had flipped over a big rock and saw a medium scolopocryptops "giant" blind centipede scurry under the triangle shaped stone. When i went to flip the triangle i moved a different rock first... and found a large, mature female of some mygalomorph! Very Nice!

I will eventually be able to figure out what species this and post it here... for the possibly three ppl who might actually care

n.b. though the discovery method was a bit, er, abrupt the spider is fine and moved into a new semi-temporary housing 

edit: this spider has pretty conclusively been identified as an Aptostichus species of wafer lid trapdoor

[uploaded from a 21MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

*Angry Unidentified Caterpillar hifi*

Angry Unidentified Caterpillar hifi

[YOUTUBE]ASXdBeS2FfA[/YOUTUBE]

May 25, 2007 — This fuzzy fellow is about 2.5-2.75"/6.5-7cm long. I did not pick it up (though i love playing with bugs) because i was worried that since it might have itching hairs/poison needles and i was all hot and sweaty from walking around in the mountains for the previous 4.5 hours that something bad might be able to happen =P

Also... this was one ANGRY caterpillar! Granted I *was* sort of giving him the the ol' dry grass tickle... but still... ANGRY!

This guy lives in the foothills above Azusa, Califorina, USA.


[UPLOADED FROM A 4.3MB WMV FILE]


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice thread, sir!  I'm a sucker for velvet ants & that D. sackenii is the tits!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

i want to find gloriosa!  like a double size version of sackenii 


i'm making another youtube right now.  it might actually be a fun idea, but this one is kind of haphazardly thrown together.  i am thinking about making a series called "California the Beautiful and Strange" that showcases all the random bugs and pictures that aren't really big enough to go into their own video

i really need to get another movie maker, though. the free windows one seems to be limited to 720x480 and at least my pictures are bigger than that.  need to get more hdd and bigger sd cards if i want to shoot in high res =P


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

*California the Beautiful and Strange, part 1*

California the Beautiful and Strange, part 1

[YOUTUBE]sr5p3PpOsEA[/YOUTUBE]

April 13, 2010 — I accumulate a lot of pictures and video snippets. Normally i only make youtubes when i have enough material to be at least sort of coherent. I decided that it might be kind of fun to just throw together a bunch of kind of random stuff from time to time... so now we have California the Beautiful and Strange.

I might try to add caption ID's to the stuff i know, but a lot of things i just haven't had the time and/or inclination to reserach, yet. If there is anything that anyone is real intent on knowing about just ask and i will get back to you as soon as i can 


[Uploaded from an 18MB WMV file]


----------



## TomM (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks Tom 


i have to admit, i love "bragging" about how much cool stuff we have in California =P


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> totally. i thought you lived in Redding area... which is about 500 miles from me, though =P
> 
> yeah! and drag what along!
> 
> ...


*

I am three hours or so south-ish of Redding... I am still a ways from So Cal, but I make trips down there for hunting, and I just like driving haha

Valley crawl.. sounds amazing! Can I do that one? lol

Yup, that's me  and yes, I have a dog that would be a really good prospect for that! PM me  *


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG, you bastard! (J/K) Do you have any idea how many hours I spent crawling through dengue-fever-carrying mosquito-infested jungle in China looking for trap-doors? Your reaction is the same as mine the first time I found a massive Scolopendra multidens specimen under a loose part of a stone stairs in a park where I lived in China.

You're probably the same as me in that if you were on holiday in say... Croatia on a honeymoon, business meeting or something and you saw a rock or better yet a pile of rocks you wouldn't be able to get it out of your head until those stones were turned!

Don't you have to be careful for rattlesnakes out there when you are flipping stones? I had an Australian friend in China that said if I was doing that there I would have been dead 10X over. 

Anyways, great post.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

rattlesnakes are always a bit of  a concern.  as long as i am careful they are a minimal one.  it is only when months (or years :/ ) have gone by without seeing one and i get really lax that bad things have almost happened


i have the one video above when i was one step away from a rattler... but what i don't have video or pics of is when i literally put my foot down *touching* a big ol' coiled rattlesnake!  i might have considered taking a picture, as all the snake did was crawl away... but i had a dog with me at the time and my snap judgement was to secure the dog, snake, and myself before futzing around with pictures =P


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*A friend of mine who lives in the desert in So Cal is keeping an eye out for rattlers for me.. I plan to have a few this year. We usually have a ton around here... but with the potato bugs, they seem to have disappeared! *


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

if you come hiking down here we might get lucky and find one for you

don't even need a fishing license to take one


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 14, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> rattlesnakes are always a bit of  a concern.  as long as i am careful they are a minimal one.  it is only when months (or years :/ ) have gone by without seeing one and i get really lax that bad things have almost happened
> 
> 
> i have the one video above when i was one step away from a rattler... but what i don't have video or pics of is when i literally put my foot down *touching* a big ol' coiled rattlesnake!  i might have considered taking a picture, as all the snake did was crawl away... but i had a dog with me at the time and my snap judgement was to secure the dog, snake, and myself before futzing around with pictures =P


Better safe than sorry I always say. Especially the mojave rattler is quite venomous in your area, I hear. I'm still considering where to move to once I fish the police academy next year. Too bad the lush south-east of the U.S is redneck-infested. I much prefer the culture of the south-west but I don't know about the desert climate. Apparently the wildlife is very abundant, though. Northern Cali (if I can afford it), Oregon, and Washington look very promising as well.  Keep the photos and videos coming!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 14, 2010)

Is that mygalomorph @ 2:43 a Diplurid? Near the beginning a trapdoor is biting your finger. What species is that? That is an awesome specimen. I really wish that I found some larger macrothele specimen in China. The ones from Taiwan are awesome and very aggressive.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

if you are talking about the Beautiful and Strange the myg you are probably talking about is a Mecicobothriidae, Megahexura fulva.  was it a "butt shot"?


Mecico are not too far from Dipluridae. both are considered sheet/funnel weavers


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 14, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> if you are talking about the Beautiful and Strange the myg you are probably talking about is a Mecicobothriidae, Megahexura fulva.  was it a "butt shot"?
> 
> 
> Mecico are not too far from Dipluridae. both are considered sheet/funnel weavers


It was the Beautiful And Strange, yes. It looked like a Dipluridae to me because of the long spinnerets.

Also, I have been looking for some information on world scorpion distribution with little luck. What would you say is their northern limit in the U.S?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm not really up on my scorpion lore anymore :/


i kinda think that Parauroctonus borealis (or something like that) makes it dang near to canada, though.  i know there are mygs and scolopendromorpha that do


----------



## BrettG (Apr 14, 2010)

MaartenSFS said:


> Better safe than sorry I always say. Especially the mojave rattler is quite venomous in your area, I hear. I'm still considering where to move to once I fish the police academy next year. Too bad the lush south-east of the U.S is redneck-infested. I much prefer the culture of the south-west but I don't know about the desert climate. Apparently the wildlife is very abundant, though. Northern Cali (if I can afford it), Oregon, and Washington look very promising as well.  Keep the photos and videos coming!


Yep.Mojaves are bad,mmmmkay?


----------



## Teal (Apr 15, 2010)

*But soo pretty..! *


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 15, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> i'm not really up on my scorpion lore anymore :/
> 
> 
> i kinda think that Parauroctonus borealis (or something like that) makes it dang near to canada, though.  i know there are mygs and scolopendromorpha that do


That's oké, I know they're down there.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 15, 2010)

i believe i have to be really careful for er.. Southern pacific rattlesnakes, too?  

i know none are great to be bit by, but i think there are a few that have nasty neurotoxic affects, too


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 15, 2010)

*Black Widow Bites, Two For One Sale!*

heh, i can't believe i forgot to post this one until now =P

[YOUTUBE]DZW1C8Dwvbc[/YOUTUBE]

WARNING: Free handling Latrodectus species spiders is probably a really bad idea. Common species possess venom that is more damaging than that of common USA rattle snakes, milliliter for milliliter. An envenomation is not likely to kill a healthy adult, but small people or people with pre-existing medical conditions could find themselves in BAD trouble. It is a good idea for anyone bitten by Latrodectus to seek medical attention.

Spoiler located at end of this test.

Latrodectus is a gneus of spider found all over the world. In the USA its representative species are commonly known as widows... there are three species of mainly black widows (L. hesperus, western black widow; L. mactans, southern black widow; L. variolus, northern black widow), one species of red widow found only in Florida (L. bishopi), and one somewhat recently introduced species of brown widow, L. geometricus. In africa they are known as button spiders and in australia they are known as redback spiders. Most species tend to be featureless black, though there are sometimes dramatic exceptions. L. bishopi has a red body with a wildly colored abdomen done in browns, whites, and yellows in spots and lines. L. pallidus, the white widow, is a cream colored spider found in the middle east. There is a species of Latrodectus from Laos affectionately known as the Hellfire Widow because of the flame decal-esque red coloration on the beautiful black body.

The spider featured in this video is either L. hesperus or L. geometricus... i am leaning toward geo at this point. At that size my experience has been that hesperus has much less wild coloration and more regularily colored legs. L. hesperus has a pretty wide range of coloration, especially when they are immature, so it is hard to known for sure what species i was dealing with based only on gross macroscopic observation of the spider. One easy way to tell the brown species from the three black species is by their eggsacs. The three black USA species all make essentially smooth, tear drop shaped eggsacs. L. geometricus makes globular to tear drop shaped eggsacs... but they are covered with dozens of spikes or extrusions. Geo's do not achieve the size of hesperus, and probably never reach over 2"/5cm diagonal leg span... and are much more regularily in the 1"/2.5cm to 1.5"/3.8cm DLS. It is disappointing to see the geometricus species spreading across the world. They are consummate survivors and are likely out competing native species that live in the same niche as them. Latrodectus genus is a member of the Theridiidae family... also known as comb-foot spiders. These comb-feet are special hairs/spines on their back legs that allow them to throw their webbing onto their prey for subduction and their predators for defensive purposes. The only silver lining to the cloud of geo's descendnig on the world is that they are likely not as human reactively venomous as many of their cousin species. Brown widows are not as strongly reactive as any of the three USA black species, but are still a serious animal to be envenomated by. In the case of envenomation professional medical assistance is probably in order.


[Uploaded from a 100/40/12MB WMV file]


SPOILER: I did get bit at least once, likely twice. Neither bite seems to have resulted in an envenomation. Generally speaking, widows are not inclined to "wet" bite, that is to inject venom, for a low priority defensive bite. Latrodectus venoms are insanely complex, giant molecules that are quite expensive for the spiders to manufacture. If the spider is not in immediate risk of death it is much more likely for them to dry bite... BUT this is not a sure thing by any stretch of the imagination!

I apologize about the audio desync. I only use free programs to edit and produce my videos and they don't seem to work great all the time :/


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

ive seen one of those T where I go hicking. I also find a all black T where I go hicking to.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 2, 2010)

*California the Beautiful and Strange, part 2, A small hike*

California the Beautiful and Strange, part 2, A small hike

[YOUTUBE]RQExSadxcx4[/YOUTUBE]

 I went on a small hike with my buddy and his dogs at a spot not too far from my house today. This is in the foothills of Alta Loma / Rancho Cucamonga. The hike was fun, but i had some technical difficulties that resulted in me not filming a lot of what i wanted to. So... consider this a teaser for at least two 
or three more videos. I am going to go back to the cave with proper gear and make a good video of as much of that as i can. I also want to try to make a bit of a river running and rock hopping video. I am not in great shape yet, but my buddy is much better than i am, anyways  I'd also maybe like to showcase the biota of this valley... and maybe do a valley trek kinda like my other buddy is always talking about 

[uploaded from a 27MB WMV file]


----------



## cacoseraph (May 11, 2010)

hi res http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/SV/MouthOfSapphireDappled03b.jpg


GIANT crane fly





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/SV/giant_crane_fly01b.jpg


robber fly





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/SV/robber_fly01b.jpg
i actually played around with that thing for a while but goofed cam settings and didn't get pics :/

unknown insect. probably has something to do with the water at some point in its lifecycle





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/SV/water_related_insect_imago01b.jpg


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2010)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/SV/b11donefulldroppingb.jpg


----------



## Crysta (May 15, 2010)

I kinda like the look of the landscape all in squares it is very neat!
looks like a good place to find snakes... jealous!


----------



## cacoseraph (May 20, 2010)

i am not a snake hunter or anything... but i have only ever seen one snake there.  little thing, got into it's rocky crevice home before i could take a picture, too

the whole area is actually pretty hard to find any animals at... but i have seen *one* of just about everything there =P


----------



## Sunset (May 28, 2010)

yes you are right it is a gopher snake. 


cacoseraph said:


> Go For That Gopher Snake lofi
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U_tT3gsYCA4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunset (May 28, 2010)

it depends on what your going to do with the rattle snake if your going to keep it in a cage then you need a liecenses to keep it. but if your going to take it and eat it then you dont need anything. sorry for my spelling.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

nice videos


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for the comments 


i have been hiking more but i have a file conversion issue i need to work out before i can make more youtubes.


some pictures from recent hikes by my house in Alta Loma, CA, USA, though 


Apiomerus bee assassin and bee in same frame, no action though






pretty flowers. might be parasitic 








shed skin of a house centipede (Scutigeromorpha).  no pede was in evidence under this rock








two mayfly type bugs of different colors doing it. well, sort of doing it.






baby gopher snake







a female (presumably) wolf spider (Lycosidae, on left in picture) by a (mature?) male Agelenidae grass spider 






more pics to come 



edit:
pictures of this crazy bug me and a guy from out of state and his buddy saw, by my house one night. i believe it feeds on plants, at least as an immature, and those "tails" are waxy extrusions


















zoom --> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/BL/2010secondHalf/greenfiberopticsbug03b.jpg







zoom --> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/BL/2010secondHalf/greenfiberopticsbug04b.jpg


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 15, 2010)

Lytle Creek area

this is quite possibly the coolest waterfall i have seen in CA. it is 60-70+' (20m+) from top to bottom.  i took this picture from around 200' (70m) away. a person is absolutely dwarfed by the height of it. this is less than 20 miles from my house 





big version (1MB) http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/hunt/LC/high_fallsb.jpg


it might be hard to see in the little version, but this is two pictures stitched together.  i stitch in MSPaint right now, but when i get up to using GIMP i should be able to make much better composite pictures


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 15, 2010)

Bufo boreas halophilus - California Toad
[YOUTUBE]SFMPMDa9D0c[/YOUTUBE]

only toad i have found in that area, but at least it is a big one


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 3, 2010)

Great videos...  I have enjoyed watching and learning from them.  They make me want to get out in nature more.   I will look foward to your future posts.


----------

